# 455 troubles



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ive noticed that everytime i want to go out for a small cruise my radiator has no water (every 4-5) days. There are no visible leaks, so i assume its a head gasket. The thing is i have no overheating issues but the car when idling spits a bit of water from the exhaust which is a symptom of a head gasket so i assumed it is. I did a compression test yesterday and when i removed the last spark plug, coolant burst out.

What else should i check for?

Solutions? Also what could it be other than a head gasket.


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Two other possibilities would be a cracked block or a cracked head. I don’t remember if that motor has a coolant crossover port in the rear of the intake, but the Olds version does. Theoretically could be a breach in the intake gasket between the rear cylinder and that port. Really nothing else to do except pull that head. Hopefully you’ll see a mark on the offending gasket.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

TheGoatFather1965 said:


> Ive noticed that everytime i want to go out for a small cruise my radiator has no water (every 4-5) days. There are no visible leaks, so i assume its a head gasket. The thing is i have no overheating issues but the car when idling spits a bit of water from the exhaust which is a symptom of a head gasket so i assumed it is. I did a compression test yesterday and when i removed the last spark plug, coolant burst out.
> 
> What else should i check for?
> 
> Solutions? Also what could it be other than a head gasket.


So "spitting water" from the exhaust is NOT a symptom of head gasket failure and is standard on warm up for any car. Coolant coming from the spark plug is definitely a sign . Sorry....On the positive, head gasket is relatively cheap to fix. Has the car been overheating ? Running too lean ? Knocking ?

For the future....Had you NOT had coolant in the cylinder, there are several easy ways to identify if you have a head gasket problem. With a cold motor fill radiator, keep the radiator cap off, start the car, go back and look at the radiator fluid and if it is bubbling / moving around then you have a head gasket leak (assuming you have a thermostat). To be certain, run the car for a bit and then take the car to a shop and have them siphon some coolant and check for exhaust gasses - if found you have a head gasket leak.

Good luck & Merry Christmas.

Chris


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

RT-1 said:


> Two other possibilities would be a cracked block or a cracked head. I don’t remember if that motor has a coolant crossover port in the rear of the intake, but the Olds version does. Theoretically could be a breach in the intake gasket between the rear cylinder and that port. Really nothing else to do except pull that head. Hopefully you’ll see a mark on the offending gasket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i know it could be a cracked head or block but i didnt write it cause im really hoping its not! 
If i had a cracked block would’nt i see lower than usual oil pressure?

Thank you.


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

cij911 said:


> So "spitting water" from the exhaust is NOT a symptom of head gasket failure and is standard on warm up for any car. Coolant coming from the spark plug is definitely a sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey chris,

The ‘spitting coolant’ i thought was condensation but it continues even when the car is warm enough that why i assumed its mixing coolant somewhere. I read its a possibility somewhere, 
Before i did the compression test , i pressurized my water system radiator and everything and turns out its all good and the engine oil cap and radiator cap dont have bubbles or the ‘milky goo’. My oil pressure is fine as well.

However my radiator always get little brown flakes. But i guess now i know the problem. As for the certainty dont worry I accepted it lol still hoping its a head gasket!

Merry christmas to you too and thank you! ?


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

TheGoatFather1965 said:


> If i had a cracked block would’nt i see lower than usual oil pressure?
> 
> Thank you.




No affect on oil pressure if the crack is between the combustion chamber and coolant chamber, which would be the most common since the cylinder is surrounded by water jackets.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would not run the engine if you have coolant coming out the spark plug hole. Coolant does not compress very well and if you try and crank it over, there is a possibility you will do more damage and could crack/break engine parts.


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

RT-1 said:


> No affect on oil pressure if the crack is between the combustion chamber and coolant chamber, which would be the most common since the cylinder is surrounded by water jackets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ohh okayy makes sense well hopefully thats not the case!


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> I would not run the engine if you have coolant coming out the spark plug hole. Coolant does not compress very well and if you try and crank it over, there is a possibility you will do more damage and could crack/break engine parts.


Hello Pontiac jim,

I only ran the engine up until i had my doubts then took it back home and did the compression test and i wont drive it until i change the head gasket if that ends up being the problem.

I would’nt want to cause bigger problems than whats already been done.

Thanks.


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> I would not run the engine if you have coolant coming out the spark plug hole. Coolant does not compress very well and if you try and crank it over, there is a possibility you will do more damage and could crack/break engine parts.


I know this is a old post , but i thought id let you guys what went on.

Did a compression test all were within 10% of each other, except for one, when i removed the spark plug coolant bursted out of the spark plug hole!!!

So i removed everything, changed the head gasket and basically did a overhaul since i was at it. 

And now no more coolant loss and it runs a little better! 

Im glad it was only a head gasket.


----------

